# Longest time on stand



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

i have noticed with the help of my trail cam, the big boys are showing up around 2am and leaving around 7am. I have spooked them twice now heading in around 4am. Wifey tells me to bundle up and get in at midnight and tough it out. 
What is the longest any of you guys have sat? So far, 6 hours has been my record.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have often sat 6-7 hours on the stand for hunting time. But if you are talking about the longest time before starting time then you have me beat. I rarely get in my stand much more than 20 minutes before hunting time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My longest has been 12 hours. I get in my stand about 5:00 to 5:30 and unless I get a deer I usually stay until 5:30, or when it gets to be to dark to take a safe shot. It really depends on the weather, if it's really cold I usually stay about 5 to 6 hours unless I take the heater in with me. The other thing that make me leave early is if it is raining. The hut I have now I can stay in if it doesn't pour down or get to windy and cold. With the quad I can take the heater in and stay a lot longer. The more deer I see the longer I can stay:!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I usually average going in 2 hours before light. I really want a crack at these bucks, but there is no way to get in due to their hours. The only way I can see is gearing up for the night and sitting and waiting 6 or so hours so I am there when they come in. I am VERY limited in access to my hunting area.


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

i sit the day of gun season all day in the same tree not that i realy want to but i always tell myself if i get down im gonna miss out but it is the only day of the year i do it and now that im getting a lil older it is getting a lil tougher to do ... ps i didnt say i stayed awake the whole day either .alot of good that does huh i think it ends up being around 11 hours or so


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I would think right now with the rut getting going it doesn't matter. They are going to be moving. I got in my stand Saturday and had my buck by 7:15. They were running all over the place.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

This past weekend was my personal record, in 2 days i sat for 26 hours. got in @ 5 left at dark. i dont think the warm temps helped deer movement any, in those 26 hrs i saw 12 deer total, 5 of them bucks and only one hot doe. had shots at a 5 pt & a 4 pt that i passed. i was in noble county. i was very dissapointed with with the lack of action on my weekend ive been looking forward to for so long. one thing that kinda surprised me was that 3 out of the 5 bucks i saw showed up around noon..... usually im having a sandwich at base camp. that fact alone will pry keep me doing the all day stand during rut. if it would have been 20 degrees this last weekend i would have a different story to tell you... i havent been called a fair weather hunter for nothing! good luck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've climbed up a tree before and had two bucks around me when I sat down. Literally, they stepped out of the thicket just as I sat down. Never the less, I always try to be set up 15 minutes before legal shooting time.

I have sat all day before and let me tell you, that makes for a long day. Especially when you only see 3 deer at 9:30 in the morning and its 30 degrees out.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

An instructor that I teach hunter education with used a tree lounge and would stay from before daylight Sat until dark on sunday. Pee in a bottle and imodium once a day is how he said he did it.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've hunted all day plenty of times but usually only get to the stand 1/2hr before shooting time... I don't think I could sit in the dark for 6hrs.. that's hardcore!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

thegcdawg,

It would be tough I think to sit in the stand for that long early in the morning. I know you want to beat those bucks to your spot, but as the rut turns on, remeber those bucks will be movign with the does. So the bucks may come in early but leave if a doe shows up. It is still early yet with this warm weather, the bucks will be moving in the daytime shortly for you. I was out sunday and saw 4 different bucks all nose to the ground on the trails. I tried grunting to get their attention, and they didnt even look. Once a doe came out, two of those bucks came running from 100yds away towards me. That was pretty cool to see, and began tailing the doe all around me.

You will get a chance at them during the day soon.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Headin' out to check the cam now. Hopefully they have started moving more during the day.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow - some of you guys get in EARLY!!!
I've sat all day hunts often - do it every year. I will climb down if I am getting too sleepy and fall asleep at the base of my tree for 1/2 hour or so.

As far as getting in early - maybe 90 minutes at the most. I have acouple spots I like to get in real early before daylight approaches. But generally I don't slip in until just before shooting light or often after shooting light. I'll sneak in while I can see what is going on around me.

When the first full moon is out in November I often sleep in until 7-8am and hit the stand around 10-11am and hunt till dark. Killed a few mature bucks mid-day doing this - the last in 2007. Do the same thing in January and it works well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> When the first full moon is out in November I often sleep in until 7-8am and hit the stand around 10-11am and hunt till dark. Killed a few mature bucks mid-day doing this - the last in 2007. Do the same thing in January and it works well.


There was a group of hunters in the campgrounds we were at last weekend that were in from out of state. They did pretty well and they said that several of them (there were 10 guys in all) chose to do just that. They didn't hit the woods until 10:00. I was seriously considering it after talking to them and then I changed my mind as the weekend came around with the high temps we were getting. I figured the activity would be down when the temps rose above 60°.

I know I have always been one to think that if you were going to hunt you had to make sure to be there at dawn/dusk but I am certainly reconsidering that in recent years. A lot of very nice deer get killed on midday hunts.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

A few years ago, I hunted from 10 or 11 until dark, especially during the week when the woods quieted down from the weekend hunters. (This was back when I had a ton of leave and would take a week and some days off to hunt) I saw quite a bit of activity but unfortunately no meat hit the freezer.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I hunt all day a few times a year getting in about an hour or so before sunrise.
 To go in at midnight....you got balls man! Wear a harness and if you don't have one I'll give ya one! If your hunting out of a hang on tie yourself to the tree so when you nod off you wont come face first out of your stand!
Dave


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ozdog said:


> I hunt all day a few times a year getting in about an hour or so before sunrise.
> To go in at midnight....you got balls man! Wear a harness and if you don't have one I'll give ya one! If your hunting out of a hang on tie yourself to the tree so when you nod off you wont come face first out of your stand!
> Dave


or the ground


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats why I'm building a shooting house so maybe spend the night and already be there....with that said the deer are use to me on the 4 wheeler and don't spook to bad....I ran up the hill the other day on the atv to make a phone call got off the phone and here comes a 6pt 40yrds away....not the one I'm looking for yet....and didn't have the bow anyway....just calling work to see if there was any to come home for.

.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Well, checked the cam and there they were at 3am again. I think I will try to go in around 8am. Does make sense to see what's around. I always wear fall protection in my stand. Wife says I should wear it in the ground blind as well. Didn't get a deer yet this year, but did manage to get a bunny yesterday. Hopefully that is the appetizer before the big meal!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

ironman - is that a cabin or a shooting shack LOL That has got to be the largest hunting blind I've ever seen! 

Good luck staying awake in that spot!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd love to stay in there for a week, especially during the rut.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to see this tree condo when you are done. You might want to be careful, the deer may take up residence.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Where is the jacuzzi??? lol
That thing is awesome....my kids would want to spend allot of time in that bad boy!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> ironman - is that a cabin or a shooting shack LOL That has got to be the largest hunting blind I've ever seen!
> 
> Good luck staying awake in that spot!!!


No thats not the cabin....this is....It is hard to leave sometimes in bad weather....the shooting house is on top of the hill

.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

and this one

.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok...now I am REALLY jealous!!! 
That place is very nice!!


----------

